# looking for anecdotes of people doing crazy or unsafe things on escalators/elevators



## genkigypsy

I'm working on a freelance story for a national newspaper about public escalator and elevator safety awareness in the UAE and would love some anecdotes from anyone that has witnessed unsafe antics - i.e kids being allowed to climb/run on escalators, pushing wheelchairs/shopping trolleys on escalators, getting abaya or Candora caught, shoes caught, trying to open elevator doors etc.

I've personally witnessed some dodgy behaviour but would love to get feedback from anyone else who has.

Very tight deadline, so prompt replies appreciated 

Sarah


----------

